# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  How do I insert the sigma symbol in an Excel spreadsheet?

## Sunita



----------


## Need Help

Go to "Insert", down to "Symbol" and find the sigma symbol (Character Code
03A3)

"Sunita" wrote:

>

----------


## brucemc

Just a note for those tripping upon this in research - unless you need the lower case sigma, which is then 03C3. Enter that code in the box following "Character code:" just above and to the left of the "Insert" button, and it will go to it!

----------


## mdinesh223

9 
P = exp (B in Twb + ∑  Fi  T-2wb)
                              i=0
T -2 = T square 
Twb = T subcript wb
Fi = F subcript i

9
∑
i=0

please help me to make above formula in excel sheet...

Dinesh

----------


## FDibbins

mdinesh223  welcome to the forum  :Smilie: 

Unfortunately _your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. *Do not post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread.* 

If you feel an existing thread is particularly relevant to your need, provide a link to the other thread in your new thread. 

Old threads are often only monitored by the original participants.  New threads not only open you up to all possible participants again, they typically get faster response, too.

----------

